# 1993 Yeti PRO F.R.O (Ringle show bike)



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

Frame: 1993 Yeti PRO F.R.O (Ringle show bike)
Fork: Yeti Accutrax and customer Manitou 3

Headset: Threaded King No logo
Stem: Ringle Zooka in Pewter
Handlebar: Hyperlite

Brakes: Grafton SC's in pewter
Brake Levers: Grafton Re-entry in pewter

Shifters: Shimano XTR M900 pods on Grafton purches
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR M900
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR M900
Cables: Gore Ride on
Cassette: Shimano XTR M900
Cranks: Grafton speedstix in pewter
Bottle cages: Ringle H2O in pewter
Bottom Bracket: Grafton speed case in pewter
Pedals: shimano 747

Hub Skewers: Ringle Ti Stix in Pewter
Rims: Mavic 117 SUP CD built by Knapps (knapps was the LBS for the Ringle's factory in NJ)
Hubs: Ringle Superbubba in Pewter
Nipples: DT in black
Spokes: DT revolution
Tires: Specialized Umma Gumma Canabal

Saddle: Flite Ti in grey
Seatpost: Ringle Moby Pewter
Seatpost Binder: Ringle Ti Stix in Pewter

I bought this bike (near Princeton NJ) off of an ex Ringle employee. He told me that this bike was used by Ringle as a show bike at the trade shows (interbike). The bike was then take to some of the races in the North East and ridden.

If anyone has a photo of this bike at the Ringle both please post it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623212892339/


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep. That's a nice one.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Very nice. It looks very clean - I like the all white.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

So rad.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Bling! Very nice!

Of course it's easier to keep clean when you know that most of the Ringle and Grafton parts would disintegrate if it was ridden in anger


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been enjoying the RBUK thread too. More pics please!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn! 

That's a fine looking machine, uh huh.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

love it. no neon or purple ano... everybody must have hated it at the time


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Super Clean.:thumbsup: 

I love all the grafton/ringle in pewter on that bike.

very nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I loved those tires. Well the non Umma ones at least.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

The very epitome of a classy bike. Subtly upscale, it doesn't have to shout at you to tell you it's a nice bike.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> Bling! Very nice!
> 
> Of course it's easier to keep clean when you know that most of the Ringle and Grafton parts would disintegrate if it was ridden in anger


The early Ringle hubs disintegrate when hanging on the wall.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cleeeeean.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Need some 3D violet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

*Yeti*

Are you going to ride it or hang it above fireplace mantel?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looking at it again...full pewter build is pretty smart lookin'.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

shawnw said:


> Are you going to ride it or hang it above fireplace mantel?


Yes


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

It's certainly a subtle build for its time - I think the Tri-dangles suit - Mojos might look kind of hokey on such a minimalist bike. What's with the bottle cage placement though? One you can't use and one you can't reach?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

benwitt11 said:


> The very epitome of a classy bike. Subtly upscale, it doesn't have to shout at you to tell you it's a nice bike.


+1 :thumbsup:

Although I must say I think it would look cleaner/better without the Ringle water-bottle cages... of course that doesn't jive with it being a Ringle show bike 

Enjoy! Glad to see you're going to ride it AND hang it an the mantle!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Jeez that's cool, and I don't even like yetis...


----------



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

lucifer said:


> Jeez that's cool, and I don't even like yetis...


I know what you mean. I was not a yeti fan for a long time. The first Yeti I bought was and ARC and the binder was cracked. I had to part it out. I thought that the PRO FRO being steel was a better place to start.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool. And very under stated, especially for the time.

Is that handle bar upside down?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

muddybuddy said:


> Very cool. And very under stated, especially for the time.
> 
> Is that handle bar upside down?


It's zero rise, so I don't think there is an upside or downside. But, you would either have to postion it so that the lettering is upright when seated on the bike, or when in front of the bike.


----------



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

smilinsteve said:


> It's zero rise, so I don't think there is an upside or downside. But, you would either have to postion it so that the lettering is upright when seated on the bike, or when in front of the bike.


I positioned it so that the 5 deg marking on the inside of the bar is right side up. If I flipped it the hyperlite would be correct from the front, but the rider would see the 5 deg upside down.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I should have been more clear. I was making a semi-joke. Whenever I put one of those bars on I can never decide which way is "correct". Doesn't really matter functionally though.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Holy crap that is a beauty! Nice :thumbsup:


----------

